# ur-q body parts?



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

ive got a crazy idea i know ive seen it b4 but i think il be the only one in jersey to do it. im lookin for ur-q fenders and quarters. id actually prefer after market id feel terrible if they were ripped off one of the few ur-q's here in the states. any leads are good
thanks,
-Dylan


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Last I knew, someone in Jersey was making fiberglass replicas of both front, and rear.
I'll have to dig around to find a link.
It's rumored, but 2 bennett is going to be making Sport Quattro body parts out of carbon fiber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It's rumored, but 2 bennett is going to be making Sport Quattro body parts out of carbon fiber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't go rallying. You'll end up with several thousand worth of body damage and another couple thousand in new drivetrain parts.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Last I knew, someone in Jersey was making fiberglass replicas of both front, and rear.

Wasn't there a company in NY that had replica parts as well, or are we thinking about the same perhaps?


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (PerL)*

so close! lol im digging around for them too,i knew i heard some1 was but cant find who it was.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Wasn't there a company in NY that had replica parts as well, or are we thinking about the same perhaps?

Yes Per, I think so.


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*

i gata find this company.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Try searching the forums, I know it has been mentioned several times. Specifically in the 4000/GT, or way back in time, in General Audi discussions (before there was a 4000/GT forum)


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (PerL)*

i searched til i got a headache lol. ive only found dialynx in the uk


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

These gents can import fenders, and such. They'll be making the parts themselves soon.
And located in Jersey!
Jim is a great guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.audi5turbotech.com/


_Modified by Sepp at 4:00 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*

There used to be some for sale on Bens rally page, but the site must be down or somftin.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*

Yeah! Bens Rally Page, that was the one I was thinking about!


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Sepp)*

where are you located sepp?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-q body parts? (Schecky)*

Currently, Maine but not forever...








Why do you ask???


----------

